

Startup Myth Busting: Marc Andreessen and Steve Blank Edition - satishmreddy
http://www.thoughtsonconsumerweb.com/startup-myth-busting-marc-andreessen-and-steve-blank-edition/

======
zwieback
Sane advice but what myth is being busted here?

~~~
satishmreddy
Now is the only time to start your own company.

~~~
alabut
And that the current crop of plugged-in youngins are the only ones that can do
it. An interesting role reversal from when PG first started writing his essays
- that young people needed to apprentice at larger boring companies first and
that older folks made for more experienced entrepreneurs.

In the end, no one else can tell you when you're ready to make the leap. As a
30-something, one thing I've gained solace from is that I'm not the only one
that had the entrepreneurial lightbulb go on after my 20's, like Jessica
writes here:

" _I spent 13 years in corporate America, mostly because I didn't understand
what my other options were. I was hypnotized by the security of an
established, respected company._ "

[http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/07/why-i-do-
yc.htm...](http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/07/why-i-do-yc.html)

